# Иннервация



## Nikman (13 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте. Мне 21 год. У меня уже пол года болит спина: поясница, грудной отдел и шейный. Много времени проводил за компьютером, да еще и стол неудобный был. Лет в 13 в санатории был обнаружен сколеоз. К врачу по этому поводу не обращался. В последнее время у меня онемевают руки. Часто болят плечи, их словно что-то сдавливает. Ходил к терапевту. После зрительного осмотра, он сказал, что это иннервация нервов шейного отдела и выписал мне мазь диклофенак-акри; также он рекомендовал не подымать тяжести. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что делать в такой ситуации. Достаточно ли в таком случае просто зрительного осмотра? Можно ли заниматься на турнике? Является ли иннервация следствием разрушения межпозвонкового диска? Что предпринять и нужно ли обращаться к какому специалисту? Заметил, что после плавания онеменее существенно уменьшилось. Но потом я потаскал тяжести (так уж получилось) и онеменее сново усилилось.
P.S.: Извините, если я не там написал.​


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Июл 2011)

Нужно обратиться для очной консультации к невропатологу.


----------



## Константин 1 (20 Июл 2011)

Никакой диклофинак не поможет.
Проблемы с позвоночником есть по определению, коль есть сколиоз и его не лечили.
Дегенеративные изменения дисков, определит специалист.
На турник категорически нельзя.
Визит к профильному врачу необходим.


----------

